# Statue of Liberty: WWI War Bond Picture



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2009)

"On a stifling July day in 1918, 18,000 officers and soldiers posed as Lady Liberty on the parade [drill] grounds at Camp Dodge." [This area was west of Baker St. and is currently the area around building S34 and to the west.] "According to a July 3, 1986, story in the Fort Dodge Messenger, many men fainted-they were dressed in woolen uniforms-as the temperature neared 105 degrees Farenheit. The photo, taken from the top of a specially constructed tower by a Chicago photography studio, Mole Thomas, was intended to help promote the sale of war bonds but was never used." (Grover 1987)

Go to the URL and check out the 3.85Mb larger file. Wow. Now go check out the 25,000 officers that made the Liberty Bell. Truly amazing.

Statue of Liberty


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

Incredible!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool picture! Must of taken them ages to sort everything out (as evidenced by all the fainting).


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 16, 2009)

Dang, that shows a lot of pre-planning and patience, this is a classic. Wonder if people have done something like that of Big Ben?


----------

